# amboyna burl emperor



## Steve Smith (Jul 31, 2016)

I turned this for my dad's 70th bday next Saturday. lacquer finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 31, 2016)

That's gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

Beautiful pen Steve! He's sure to love it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2016)

OUTSTANDING !!! Man that's a perty one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2016)

Merciously beautiful! HB to your Dad. Chuck


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 1, 2016)

All of the above!!


----------



## Ray D (Aug 1, 2016)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 1, 2016)

A great looking well turned and finished timber. 

Les


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2016)

VERY nice.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice, Steve! Great combo/pairing!


----------



## Patrude (Aug 3, 2016)

Beautifully presented. Awsome finish. Nicly done


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 5, 2016)

Fantastic Pen. Well done sir


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 7, 2016)

Very nice pen!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 8, 2016)

Beautiful


----------

